

Take Control of Your Content - marcuskaz
http://mkaz.com/misc/take-control-of-your-content

======
fatalerrorx3
I agree, my new years resolution was to blog more, and Wordpress is definitely
the most open of all the platforms and allows you to own your own content.
Long live the open web. Good luck with your new job at Automattic.

